# Wald Basket Love



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I find it interesting that I don't see many baskets on this board.

I have found having a basket pretty key for making my commuter/town bike as convenient as possible. There are a few things that don't go well in my pannier(s), and sometimes I don't have them with me (because I don't want to carry them around or leave them on the bike or just forgot them) Anyway, just replaced my old basket with a new one and I am really loving it:

















My old basket was taller and narrower, but I am finding this is actually more useful.

I have mine attached (zip ties) to a rear rack I adapted for the front. My wife has a smaller one mounted to a mini-front rack (the kind that mounts to the brake bosses) on hers. I tried using the mounting system that comes with the Wald baskets (struts that go down to the axle or fender eyelets, and clamps for the handlebar) but those are not very stable with any real weight in them.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I got one of the biggest Wald baskets to put on our off-road capable tandem because my wife wanted us to take along our 20 lb Dorgi. I got the Model 157 since the dog is a bit longish (he can actually lie down in the 157). I wish Wald would make an aluminum version of their baskets, because the heavy steel combined with the weight of the dog made the tandem steer quite like a bovine. The weight was too high up over the front wheel. The dog loved the ride, but I hated the handling. I took it off and am in the process of engineering a way to attach the basket to the expedition rack on the rear of the bike.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> I got one of the biggest Wald baskets to put on our off-road capable tandem because my wife wanted us to take along our 20 lb Dorgi. I got the Model 157 since the dog is a bit longish (he can actually lie down in the 157). I wish Wald would make an aluminum version of their baskets, because the heavy steel combined with the weight of the dog made the tandem steer quite like a bovine. The weight was too high up over the front wheel. The dog loved the ride, but I hated the handling. I took it off and am in the process of engineering a way to attach the basket to the expedition rack on the rear of the bike.


Pics (with the dog, please)?

Interesting I have been toying with the idea of making a trailer for our 20 lb dog so my wife and I can do some time on some rails-to-trails and not leave the dog behind.

Yeah, Wald stuff is not for the weight-squeamish.


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> I got one of the biggest Wald baskets to put on our off-road capable tandem because my wife wanted us to take along our 20 lb Dorgi. I got the Model 157 since the dog is a bit longish (he can actually lie down in the 157). I wish Wald would make an aluminum version of their baskets, because the heavy steel combined with the weight of the dog made the tandem steer quite like a bovine. The weight was too high up over the front wheel. The dog loved the ride, but I hated the handling. I took it off and am in the process of engineering a way to attach the basket to the expedition rack on the rear of the bike.


I absolutely cannot imagine biking with a dog in a front rack! That's hysterical. I'll second the photos...


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

WiTrailRunner said:


> I absolutely cannot imagine biking with a dog in a front rack! That's hysterical. I'll second the photos...


I never did get photos of the dog in the basket while it was on the front of the tandem. Probably because I was the one driving the thing...and I am the one usually taking photos. No selfies possible, as I would probably wreck the whole thing if I even thought of taking my hands off the bars!

The pooch likes to ride in the big basket that sits between the wheels on my wife's three-wheel granny bike. If I take the Wald basket and rig a mount for it to attach to the Topeak rack on the rear of the tandem it will be much like the granny bike basket. I'm thinking the handling will be much better, and if we use the bike for grocery shopping trips the dog can just sit next to the bags.

We did have a Burly trailer attached to the tandem to haul the dog, but he made too much noise complaining. He didn't like being so far away from us. When I put him in the front Wald basket he shut right up and relaxed. If the basket is on the rear of the bike he will be close enough to his "mom" to be comfortable.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Once I get the wheels and finishing building my bike from the ANT bicycle building class, I'll post my big wald basket on the basket bike.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

recently added baskets to both my wifes and daughters bikes. We decided to load up a picnic and drinks etc for a picnic. I didn't think about it until both of them nearly crashed that having weight in the basket, only a couple of kilos maybe, really does alter the handling of the bike. The OP will know this but anyone else, be ready for it!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

haven't felt like I've wanted/needed one. I don't want to mess with the bike's handling much, so that's a big reason I have avoided baskets. but I also don't haul much stuff. what I need to carry can fit into my kitty litter bucket panniers.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Wald rear racks are have been used reliably to haul a$$, well co-eds on campus. They may be heavy, but will handle loads well over 100 pounds. You get two of the three they say, cheap, strong, light. Wald has the first two.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> haven't felt like I've wanted/needed one. I don't want to mess with the bike's handling much, so that's a big reason I have avoided baskets. but I also don't haul much stuff. what I need to carry can fit into my kitty litter bucket panniers.


Handling schmandling.

Guess it does get a little weird if I have something real heavy in the front basket, though heavier items I will usually stick in a rear pannier if I have it with me. I used to have a basket on the rear instead, but it got in the way when I started using panniers.

I rode home yesterday with a 22lb sack of bird seed in the front basket. Definitely not pulling any quick moves.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I was thinking of a basket on my SSCX bike but i have no room under the mary bar im using so it would have to be darn near lever with the bar and the brake levers making cable routing nearly impossible unless i wove the cables thru the basket webbing.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

My town bike has a Wald medium basket u-bolted to a Sunlite cantilever mount front rack so it's easily removable and rides lower than the standard mounting, though for lighter duty only.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm building porteur racks based on milk crate dimensions from 3/8" stainless tubing and smaller racks for touring and commuting. Every commuter should have a front rack! They provide more stable handling than top loaded rear racks and less stress on the frame. Also, easy access to snacks and drinks!


----------

